# Gas mileage 87 stanza



## spiderman (Mar 28, 2008)

I was out test driving this car after I had done a lot of work on it. I drove over 50 miles in her before I realized she had a leak at a small fuel hose behind the rear driver side wheel. I am guessing that I probably lost about 2-3 gallons of gas during this time. Even with the fuel leak I calculated she got 30.6 miles to the gallon. It will be more than that once fuel leak is repaired. Is this type mileage for this car normal?
Spiderman


----------



## bikeman (Dec 26, 2006)

I never got anything near to that, you're doing good.


----------



## tdad (Mar 17, 2008)

bikeman said:


> I never got anything near to that, you're doing good.


I get MPG 27-28 combined (no air,careful driving, 32psi) and 30ish at moderate highway speed. As they say, your mileage may vary.


----------

